# X2X läuft nicht mit 50 m!?!



## da_kine (19 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

habe hier ein B&R System mit X2X Link stehen. Für den Bus habe ich ein "DeviceNet ThinCable" von Lapp mit 2x2 Drähten, das ganze abgeschirmt.
 Wenn ich das ca. 1 m lange Stück drinhängen habe, mit dem ich das ganze provisiorisch vernetzt habe, funktioniert es einwandfrei. Wenn ich nun aber das eigentliche Kabel dazwischen hänge ( ca. 50 m) dann setzt der Bus immer wieder aus.

Die Busleitung ist auf beiden Seiten geeredet.

Hat jemand ne idee, worans liegen könnte?

MFG

Markus


----------



## FG-HH (12 Februar 2007)

*x2x Problem geöst?*

Hallo da_kine,

ist das Problem mit dem x2x Bus gelöst? Wie ist die Erfahrung mit dem X20 System von B&R? Würde mich über ein kurzes Feedback freuen.

MfG

FG



da_kine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe hier ein B&R System mit X2X Link stehen. Für den Bus habe ich ein "DeviceNet ThinCable" von Lapp mit 2x2 Drähten, das ganze abgeschirmt.
> Wenn ich das ca. 1 m lange Stück drinhängen habe, mit dem ich das ganze provisiorisch vernetzt habe, funktioniert es einwandfrei. Wenn ich nun aber das eigentliche Kabel dazwischen hänge ( ca. 50 m) dann setzt der Bus immer wieder aus.
> ...


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Februar 2007)

Ich misch mich mal ein,

ich habe eigentlich gute Erfahrung mit dem x2x gemacht. Kenne die Längenspezifikation nicht, aber bei kürzeren Strecken funzte es zuverlässig.

pt


----------

